# Connection itune a valider chaque fois



## herve75018 (26 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai une apple TV connectée en wifi sur iMac. Il est nécessaire "d'accepter" la connexion dans itune pour consulter la bibliothéque après chaque démarrage de itune, voir de temps en temps fermer et redémarrer itune pour consulter la bibliothéque car la connexion ne fonctionne plus.

N'y a-t-il pas une astuce pour valider la connection une fois pour toute.

Merci

Hervé


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Mai 2011)

Quand tu dis "accepter la connexion dans itunes..." Tu es donc sur ton iMAC ou bien sur ton ATV ?
Et si tu es sur ton ATV, quel est donc le message exact qui apparait sur l'écran de ta TV ?


----------

